

Why we switched to MongoDB - jpeskin
http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=mongodb,%20couchdb,%20couchbase
That is all.  No blog post.  Just a taste of reality.
======
IanDrake
Because it's trendy?

~~~
jpeskin
Correct. Trendiness (availability of devs, ease of use) usually beats
technical superiority. History tends to repeat itself, and we know how MySQL v
Postgres played out.

